
How far can an untrue rumor spread?  Outer space music, indeed.  Ha, Ha - archiebunker
http://time.com/4232274/apollo-10-music-moon/?xid=homepage
======
DrScump
<It is true that the Apollo 10 astronauts did hear something they could not
quite explain cutting through the crackle in their headsets when they were on
the far side of the moon. It is true too that they called it “music"...>

OK, but why does the author open with the canard about a cassette recorder?

